# Day Camp in Malaga for young kids



## Jessica_Boston (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all -

I'm exploring the possibility of enrolling my children (5 and 8) in a day camp for a couple of weeks or more in Malaga. Preferably, this would be a Spanish language camp. I've done tons of searches and found some regular day camps but haven't been able to find a Spanish language camp. I found some in Marbella, but would prefer to be in Malaga. Any recommendations or leads? Or, any feedback on the regular day camps in Malaga for kids this age (with very limited Spanish)?

Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jessica_Boston said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm exploring the possibility of enrolling my children (5 and 8) in a day camp for a couple of weeks or more in Malaga. Preferably, this would be a Spanish language camp. I've done tons of searches and found some regular day camps but haven't been able to find a Spanish language camp. I found some in Marbella, but would prefer to be in Malaga. Any recommendations or leads? Or, any feedback on the regular day camps in Malaga for kids this age (with very limited Spanish)?
> 
> ...


Most day camps (or any other type of camp come to that) are set up the other way round, for Spanish kids to learn English. That's not to say your kids wouldn't be welcome; I bet many a camp organiser would like to have some native English speakers on board, but it should be made clear from the start for the benefit of both the organisers and your children


----------



## Jessica_Boston (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks - my preference would be not to put them in a camp where there is emphasis on learning English, as I fear that way they would pick up little Spanish! I found several Spanish camps but they're geared towards older kids (age 13+). Maybe putting them in a regular day camp is best. I found this one that looked fun: Campamentos | Selwo Marina Delfinarium.


----------

